# Updates to site



## jewel531 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey everyone - just wanted to do an update on my website!

Finally Mac and Firefox users can now view and use my website. Took a while to figure out but its working now. 

All Carrier oil profiles are completed - well I still have walnut and vitamin E - but those will be done by the end of the day. If you see any carrier oils not listed - please let me know and I will add it!

Also ALL Butters profiles are completed - again if you don't see something - let me know! 

And finally - my biggest accomplishment - my RSS feed. You can now subscribe to my RSS feed and get updates sent directly to you! I am pretty excited about this. I will be updated this part daily with new articles, new product updates, and new profile and other site updates! I will also be annoucing free products giveaways in the next few weeks - check back frequently - first come first serve is the motto, but I would like to give away as much as I can. Anything from free carrier oils to free lotions and other bath and body products! 

Now there is still a lot of work to be done, but its coming together. 

Let me know what you think! I am pretty excited - if you couldn't already tell         

http://www.naturallybejeweled.com


----------



## carebear (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice site but have a few suggestions - it's pH, not Ph.  just thought you should know since you are putting up info that people will use as a reference of some sort.

Also, the aloe oil seems a bit confusing/misleading.  you have it listed as a carrier oil, yet farther down on your site, and on the supplier page (do they know you are linking to them?  they are your supplier, right?) is the information that it's really an infusion or extract of the plant in a carrier oil, but since you have cold press as the type of extraction on your site it seems you are saying aloe oil is extracted directly from the plant.  also you don't indicate which oil YOUR aloe is in, just that soy is the most popular.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you make/sell bath & body or soap or supplies? Just curious what the connection was.


----------



## jewel531 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Thanks*

Carebear - thanks for letting me know, and anything helps, I appreciate you taking time to look at it.  I see what you are saying about the Aloe section(s), I will have to update it, and clarify my products description as well. 


Tabitha - I originally started this site to sell my products, but setting up the website how I want it is a huge task, so I started on that while I still tweek my products. Most of the things I want to sell are still in some sort of manufacturing process (packaging mostly - bottling, labeling). So they still need some work as well. The stuff that is currently on my site has all been done in the last few weeks - so its pretty new. It's coming together - slowly but surely. I see how you can get confused though - I was re-reading my home page, and thought that it was a little mis-leading - at least for the time being. I am working on revising it to meet the needs of the site at its current state - which is basically just information. You will see a lot of changes as I form out and revise sections of the site. 

Thanks for your input! 
Ruby


----------



## jbarad (Mar 25, 2009)

> Finally Mac and Firefox users can now view and use my website. Took a while to figure out but its working now.



I'm not so sure of that  I'm using FF and having one heck of a time getting the pages to load. I keep seeing "googlead2syndication" at the bottom in my progress bar and it's just hanging up.

If I open up my IE browser it all loads fine, so I think you might still have some FF issues there.


----------



## jewel531 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Uhh Ohh*

Well thats a bummer - I had others tell me it was fine. I will look into it - thanks for letting me know. 

Ruby


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2009)

It is a bit confusing, esp since most of your verbage & photos are straight from other websites like From Nature With Love, Brambleberry and a few others. I was not sure if you were associated with them or if you had  permission to use their copywritten info/photos, etc.


----------



## jewel531 (Mar 25, 2009)

*update*

Tabitha - I updated my home page - have not gotten to the Aloe yet, but will do so in the next few days. 

A lot of my information has been taken from various websites and articles all over the web. I did rephrase and change most of the information - a few sentences here and there might be similiar. I do intend to go through and revise each article a couple more times. As for FNWL and others, I do plan on taking advantage of their affiliate programs or advertising programs, but have not do anything with it yet - and have barely even looked into it. Again I am still in the preliminary stages of forming out this site, so some things will definetly be changed. But compliling all this information takes a lot of work and a lot of time. So I am working on it - but I do appreciate your comments, even the littest things help a lot - especially to help me move forward in making a informative and correct site. 

Thanks again 
Ruby


----------



## The Queen (Mar 25, 2009)

I think Tabitha was trying to be gentle. That is plagairism and plagairism will get you into big trouble. How long do you think it will take for the sites you have taken from to find out & contact your webhoster?  The online soapmaking community may seem large, but it is close knit. To be point blank, plagairism is no way to make friends.


----------



## jewel531 (Mar 25, 2009)

*ok then...*

Well I do appreciate your concern, and plagarism has been taken into account. I have done my research on plagarism, and what is acceptable and what is not, and I do take it very seriously. I have seen plenty of sites that take word for word the description of their products from other companies - and I am not in any way trying to run a business that does that. I am in no way trying to step on any toes here, my goal is to make an informative site with relevant and helpful information for other cosmetic makers and customers. 

To create a site of this magnitude takes time - it takes a lot of effort on my part to research each and every ingredient used for Natural and Organic skin and body care. I have barely covered 20% of the ingredients that I would like on my site. But each and every profile I have created took quite a while to compile and research, as well as rephrase and format. Like I have said in the previous post - most of these profiles will be editted and changed a few times over before they are complete and in the format I like. 

As for being contacted by the various companies that provide profiles on the products I have outlined, well, I hope they would contact me if they had a problem with anything I am doing/writing. I don't want to upset anyone, and I will do everything to ensure that doesn't happen, and if any company has a problem I will have no problem revising parts of my site to meet their requests. 

Thank you though
Ruby


----------



## jewel531 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Mrs. Jones*

Mrs Jones - can you please let me know where I have copied word for word the descriptions of each product? I personally created each profile, and personally took all the content that I learned and put it into the format I have on my site. Besides the Aloe Oil - which is in the works of re-wording (this profile is a lot trickier than most because each manufacturer has a different end product - with different preservatives and other mixers). 

I do understand about the pictures - and I do see how people will take offense to this - I will go through and put in no pictures where I have other peoples photos. I am in the works of getting professional pictures done, and I didn't want to change every picture until I got this done (it will take about a month - things get a little pricey so I'm spacing it out)- but if people have a problem with it, I will definitely go through and delete them. 

Thanks again
Ruby


----------



## Harlow (Mar 25, 2009)

Words can be minced but photos don't tell lies. IMHO the photos with (or without) artist marks are a far larger problem. They can not be used or reproduced without permission. It is obvious those photos are not yours.

IMHO the site should be taken offline untill you have done the work yourself, both verbage & photos. You can not just piggy back on other peoples hardwork and then charge for ads on the page to top it off.

It's both distateful and illegal.


----------



## jbarad (Mar 25, 2009)

I have to agree with everything that's all ready been stated. Having been on the "other end" in the past I know how frustrating and angering it is to see work you've spent months, sometimes years putting together being copied, even in part, by another person and claimed as their own. 

The very LEAST you could do is put a link to the source of your articles and information, which still isn't really acceptable unless you've received permission from the original site to reproduce their content.

Take the site offline, do the work, the research, write YOUR OWN articles from word one, then after you have it all together then launch your site. Unless you do this you'll find it very difficult to have anyone take you, your site, or your products seriously. 

If you don't care enough to write your own work, how much care do you put into your products ? Are your bath and body products thrown together so willy nilly as well with so little attention to the important stuff ?


----------



## jbarad (Mar 25, 2009)

There's this great little site out there called copyscape, you can enter in a URL and it will scan the web for COPIES of it, matching phrases, etc. All the things you would look for to see if someone is copying your work. Not necessarily word for word, but taken your overall content switched out a couple words here and there and relabeled it as their own.

YOUR site comes up in copyscape as a copy of mountainroseherbs

http://copyscape.com/view.php?o=85276&u ... &i=10&r=10

it also highlights the duplicate material, and what's highlighted on your site certainly doesn't look like you did much "rewriting" you just took paragraphs and copied them, and then just pasted it together with other content. It's still plagarism no matter how you slice it.


----------



## carebear (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: ok then...*



			
				jewel531 said:
			
		

> plagarism has been taken into account. I have done my research on plagarism, and what is acceptable and what is not, and I do take it very seriously.



really?  did your homework tell you it was ok to copy content without permission?  it needn't be copywrited to belong to the author.



			
				jewel531 said:
			
		

> To create a site of this magnitude takes time


yep 



			
				jewel531 said:
			
		

> As for being contacted by the various companies that provide profiles on the products I have outlined, well, I hope they would contact me if they had a problem with anything I am doing/writing.


you are kidding - right??? so you, like a 6 year old, are under the impression that it's not wrong until you get caught?  wonderful.  very responsible - just the kind of supplier I look forward to doing business with - NOT.


----------



## JuBean (Mar 25, 2009)

jbarad said:
			
		

> There's this great little site out there called copyscape, you can enter in a URL and it will scan the web for COPIES of it, matching phrases, etc. All the things you would look for to see if someone is copying your work. Not necessarily word for word, but taken your overall content switched out a couple words here and there and relabeled it as their own.



WOW! That is so cool! There is also a program you can use to find your images on the web to see if someone has stolen them.



> As for being contacted by the various companies that provide profiles on the products I have outlined, well, I hope they would contact me if they had a problem with anything I am doing/writing.



I'm sure they will, unfortunately, it will most likely be via their lawyers. I think you are only allowed 4 words together until it is plagiarism. 

It might be a bit different if you weren't their future competitors. 

I know you might be a little overwhelmed but please take the time to think this through.


----------



## jewel531 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Let me see if I can alleiviate some of this tension*

Harlow - Per my above response - I completely agree with everyone about the pictures and will be taking them off my site in the next couple of days. I had actually brought this up with my husband a couple nights ago because I was concerned with the copyrights on them - and his advise was that it was alright for the time being, especially since I wasn't competing against them, and plan to advertise for them on my site. I guess that was bad advise - at least until I am able to sign up for their affiliate programs or promote their products. Which I am far from ready at the moment.  

JBarad - Thanks for the link - I will check out other parts of my site and use that as a "guideline" - I can't say that I won't use any information from other sites - some of these sites have wonderful information that is beautifully phrased and incredibly relevant. But it looks as if I should change up my format dramatically. Which I was thinking about anyway - becasue their is some informatino in the profiles that I wanted to add - but doesn't flow well with the current format. But you seem pretty angry - and I really am not trying to upset you or anyone else. I will take your advise constructivly and use the link you provided to improve my site. 

Carebear - No need for the 6 year old comment. My response was in no way at all saying that its ok to steal if you don't get caught, and I apologize if you thought that was what I was saying. It is not! But what I was saying was that I do not believe these companies will have a problem with what I have done. (I could be wrong - I have been wrong many times before). I am not trying to take their customers, or be anyones supplier or vendor.

JuBean - I do not want to be anyones competition - the products that I intend to sell are premade products, made by me. And no I don't just throw them together willy nilly - that is one of the reasons why I only have one product that I have made listed. I do have some oils on my page - but that is all items that I have purchased in bulk that I would like to get rid of - which I didn't think would be a problem. But a supplier is NOT what I intend to be. Actually it is quite the opposite. The end result of my site is still TBD as I form things out and move along - but at the moment my goal is to provide information in one place that is easy to read and easy to find. In the future I do intend to promote suppliers, not compete against them. That is quite a way away though. 

I know this thread got a little heated, and I am truly sorry if anyone is angry at me or my site. That is far from my goals. But you all have helped - whether that was your intention or not. Please be patient - and if you check back by end of day Friday I am sure you will be happy with what you see. I can't revise every profile by then - but I will deactivate some links that I feel need a lot of work. 

Please remember that this site has only been up for 15 days and has gone through quite a bit of change in these 15 days, and will continue to be changed and updated daily. I send updates on the site on this forum because I value all your opinions - most of you have been doing this longer than me, and I really do appreciate and look forward to all your input and suggestion, or criticism. Even though its a little harder to hear the bad stuff - I am doing this to hopefully help everyone - not upset you guys, and if you are not happy with my site then I am failing to accomplish the goals I set out to do.


----------



## The Queen (Mar 25, 2009)

You have angered us. Many of us. What you might not understand is that this is a close knit community. Many of us have had long standing buisness and personal relationships with some of the very suppliers you have stolen from.  It is personal and it's just not fair. You did your reaserch, you had your debates, you knew it was wrong when you did it. I can only imagine that you did not think you would get caught. You can spin the story any way you like, but no one is buying it.


----------



## Harlow (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it is pretty clear looking back at your posts what your intentions here are as well. I did not see 1 single post from you where you were offering support to anyone else. All of your posts were question, no doubt research for your website. This forum is about give & take and so far I have only seen what you have taken.


----------



## carebear (Mar 26, 2009)

Just a little FYI - all this doesn't bode well for finding future customers among us.  Trust is an enormous issue when *I* choose a vendor, supplier, or even a regular old person to purchase from, and I know I'm not alone.



And since you admit you are still going to use the "beautifully phrased" text off other sites you clearly don't get it. Which stuns me. Holy cow - how can you miss that lifting the work of others is clearly theft of intellectual property?? It's not yours.
_________________


----------



## jewel531 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Out of context*

Now you guys are completely taken my comments out of context, and are being completely rude. No I did not mean I was still going to use their information word for word - so please don't tell me what I was trying to say. It seems you all want to get mad and jump and yell and "correct" me. Thats fine - I don't need to try to continue to explain myself. I feel that I have adequately addressed your needs and and working on a solution at the moment. No it won't magically appear different today. And no I will not take the site down. I have unlinked the home page to the ingredients pages and product pages- but I'm sure you guys can find a way to get to the pages still. 

I have revised my profile format - and published it at the below address. I believe with the current format I will be using that NO COPYRIGHT infringement will be occuring. 

In places that I need to get permission - I am actively reaching out to those companies - but things take time. So don't expect everything to be corrected today or tomorrow - although it will be an improvement - these things take time. 

If you don't like me, or my site - I am sorry, I'm sorry I have offended you and I'm sorry that my responses have not been good enough for you. I am doing my best right now, and if thats not good enough - well I can't help it. I am going to continue creating my site - with all your comments and suggestions in mind, and really thats all I can do. 

If you would like to see the upcoming new format you can click the link below. If not, thats ok too - but at least you can see I am adamantly working on it. 

Thanks
Ruby 

http://naturallybejeweled.com/AlmondOilInfo.htm


----------



## jewel531 (Mar 26, 2009)

*nothing*

So I address you guys concerns, and take steps to fix them - but no one has any kind of comment now? Kind of surprising looking at the number of people that jumped on the bandwagon to criticize me and my site yesterday. 

Thanks - you all that responded have been so incredibly helpful!


----------



## Deda (Mar 26, 2009)

Jewel, exactly what is it you are looking for?  You stole images, you plagiarized  our favorite suppliers websites, whats to stop you from stealing from us?  This forum is all about the give and take.  You have taken and taken again.  Now you want "kind comments" because you were strong armed into cleaning up your site?  Dream on.


----------



## jbarad (Mar 26, 2009)

> no one has any kind of comment now?



Why bother ? You've made it clear in your posts that although you may now realize you won't get away with stealing other's work you still refuse to do what's right and do your own work instead of just mixing up, mashing around, and redoing someone else's work.




> I don't need to try to continue to explain myself.



I don't feel the need to continue to talk to someone who listens as well as a brick wall and is completely unapologetic about stealing someone else's work and claiming it as their own.





> and no I will not take the site down.



'Nuff said - unlinked or not, it's still there, it's still someone elses work until you have it ALL CHANGED, it should come down until that time. If you can't realize that or refuse to do what's right, what more is there to say to you.


----------



## jewel531 (Mar 26, 2009)

*haha*

Yeah Deda, except you forget - you were one of the ones that told me in one of my earlier posts that the site "Looks good though!" - even after I fixed the links and you could see the information. How quick we jump on the bandwagon isn't it. You didn't even know, nor care before yesterday - or today, cause you didn't respond yesterday either. So I have no idea what you are talking about. 

The fact is - you people are acting like I am out clubbing baby seals - or setting old ladies on fire. The people that responded yesterday were just trying to fight to win a battle that needed not be fought anyway. The fact remains that the site might have been questionable at best with some of its wording- but straight plagarized word for word like some of you might think- ummm no. 

And 2 - I have said over and over and over and over and over again that the site IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION - and will be changed and re-written many times over, but that seems to make no difference. Its like handing you people a rough draft of a paper and you all taking it like its a "Ready for Print" copy, yelling to "STOP THE PRESSES. And thats just asinine. 

Really, I'm not mad about anyone pointing out that I should change up my words, or formatting or whatever - but what ticks me off is the fact that you all can sit and b****, b****, b**** - but none of you listen worth a ****. I guarantee no one has listened to a word of my replies. Its like its an US vs. THEM community - with no compromise and absolutely no toleration what so ever - and its on a subject that I am not even trying to dispute or argue - I just took and complied with your request. But thats not good enough for you - so let me know what you think would be good enough (if you can think of anything) 

Yes - I'm new to this whole plagarism thing - I have never had to worry about it, and I thought I was doing a fine job of creating original work based on FACTUAL information from these various vendors. Apparantly that isn't the case, and thats fine - I can admit when I am wrong,  and I will adapt and move forward having learned a lesson. 

But I feel none of your really cared about the "plagarism" - I feel your main objective was the reem me a new a$$ for your personal satisfaction. Because if any of you cared about the actual so called "plagarism" then you would care and take notice that in response to your requests and concerns it is being changed - and that I am doing my best to create an original web site - and in no way had any intentions of plagarising other peoples hard work.   

And another thing - to prove my point that none of you really cared about my responses - take how many people have told me "I wouldn't use you as a supplier" "I would never use someone like you as a supplier" "It might be different if you weren't their future competition" etc. etc. etc. I don't know how many times I can say it but lets try again "I DONT WANT TO BE ANYONES VENDOR OR SUPPLIER, AND I AM NOT TRYING TO BE ANYONE'S COMPETITION WHO SUPPLIES OR SELLS THESE TYPES OF PRODUCTS - NOT NOW AND NOT IN THE FUTURE!!!!" Hopefully that was clear. 

I will continue to work at my website - I believe it will be a valuable resource for information about Natural and Organic product ingredients. If you don't like it - well I can't force a donkey to drink (or whatever that saying is).


----------



## Deda (Mar 26, 2009)

> Yeah Deda, except you forget - you were one of the ones that told me in one of my earlier posts that the site "Looks good though!" - even after I fixed the links and you could see the information. How quick we jump on the bandwagon isn't it. You didn't even know, nor care before yesterday - or today, cause you didn't respond yesterday either. So I have no idea what you are talking about.


Ummm, NO.  I said your site looked good, but the links were unclickable.

I have CLOSELY watched this thread to make sure it wasn't a disaster in the making.  You have insulted our intelligence, angered our members and proven that you have nothing to add to our forum except possibly a little sideshow of the "what's she going to say next" variety. 

You have become a pariah.  It doesn't make any difference what you do in the future.  You have shown a callus disregard for the hard work and efforts of our colleagues.  Continuing to stomp your feet and act like a 6-year-old (thanks CareBear) demanding you did nothing wrong doesn't change the facts.

You state again and again that you don't' want to be a supplier.  Ok, we get that.  You want to be a source of information.  However, your information was obtained through theft.  You can call it what ever you want, but to CUT AND PASTE someone else's work and pass it off as your own is THEFT.

As for being a "valuable resource" I think most of us here are perfectly willing and able to do our own research and learn what we need to know, not just quote what we've read.

Maybe it's time to hawk your wares somewhere else?

_(edited for spelling)_


----------



## carebear (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: nothing*



			
				jewel531 said:
			
		

> So I address you guys concerns, and take steps to fix them - but no one has any kind of comment now? Kind of surprising looking at the number of people that jumped on the bandwagon to criticize me and my site yesterday.
> 
> Thanks - you all that responded have been so incredibly helpful!


pardon me for having a life - you posted and expect all sorts of response immediately?  solly dolly.  when I have time to go over your site with a fine toothed comb I will happily oblige, but now I have other priorities today, and possibly tomorrow...


----------



## carebear (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: haha*



			
				jewel531 said:
			
		

> "I DONT WANT TO BE ANYONES VENDOR OR SUPPLIER, AND I AM NOT TRYING TO BE ANYONE'S COMPETITION WHO SUPPLIES OR SELLS THESE TYPES OF PRODUCTS - NOT NOW AND NOT IN THE FUTURE!!!!" Hopefully that was clear.


oh then you are not actually selling butters and oils? just materials ready for consumption by consumers?

ah, I give up.

night.


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 26, 2009)

yes, we do have things to do not just sit around all day. One way or another you will be a supplier, vendor and competition. I just hope you change your policies before your business continues. 

Yes, you are right,  there will be no compromise or toleration from us. If you follow the rules we will be glad for and with you but when you brake the rules we will not just sit on our chairs and be ignorant.


Why would we want to order from someone who steals?

But my biggest wonder is why did you put there stuff on your site if you "didn't intend to use it" or did you think no one would realize what you are doing? * Stealing is stealing.* 


It won't hurt us but it will hurt you. Your reputation will be ruin if you continue on your path of defiance.

 And sadly i couldn't order or recommend someone else to order from you at this time.

All we are trying to do is help you, but you aren't listening. Have you read our replies???


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2009)

This thread is locked.-Thanks, The Mod Team


----------



## 12345smf (Mar 26, 2009)

Plagairism, intellectual theft and copywrite infringment are illegal actvities. Please see above.-Thak you, Admin 
*******************************************************************************************


Please keep these rules in mind as you use our soap making message board: 

1 - The Soap Making Forum will not tolerate obscene, racist or sexually explicit language. Personal attacks are not permitted. We reserve the right to remove posts that are abusive, hateful, or defame or insult anyone. We also reserve the right to remove message board posts that are off-topic or not in English. 

2 - It is illegal to harass or threaten anyone. We take threats, harassment and stalking very seriously. Posts that might be construed as such may be deleted and made available to the proper law enforcement officials. 

3 - Advertisements are allowed in the appropriate areas. Please visit our classified ads area. Please refrain frrom posting that are off topic such as get-rich-quick scheme. These posts will be removed and you may be permanantly banned from this message board. 

4 - You may not suggest or encourage illegal activity. SoapMakingForum.com will assist law enforcement officials in any investigation of such activities. 

5 - You may not use usernames that are offensive, that suggest illegal activities or that are meant to imitate other users. Any such names will be blocked from posting on our teacher message boards. 

6 - You must respect the privacy of others. No posting of phone numbers, addresses, social security numbers or any other private information. We discourage users from posting such information even about themselves, as we cannot control how that information may be used beyond our message boards. 

7 - No spamming. These posts will be removed and you may be blocked from using our forum. 

8 - You participate in these craft forum discussions at your own risk. SoapMakingForum.com takes no responsibility for the content or opinions posted on this forum.


----------

